# Potty Training after Spay



## HailisMommy (Apr 16, 2007)

I just got my 6 month old Schnoodle spayed last Friday. They did the laser cut on her so she is healing just fine and back to her crazy ways. She was not fully housebroken before I got her fixed, she would have an accident here and there and still have to go during the night sometimes (she sleeps in the bed with me because she has refused to sleep in her crate, with SO many tries)
However, the past few days I will take her out to use the bathroom, she will go and do her thing, I'll let her in and less than an hour later she'll mess on the floor (mainly pee) It doesn't look like a lot but I don't understand why she is just now doing this. Could this have something to do with her surgery? I leave her in the kitchen while I'm at work with a puppy pad and the past few days she hasn't even used it so it doesn't seem that she can't hold it.
Is she rebelling or recovering in some way. I feel like I need to re-train her again to get her to use the bathroom outside, before if she would poop in the house she would put her head down like she knew she messed up. I am just wondering what actions I need to take to get her back on track. And like I said, her and her crate DO NOT like each other. I have tried so much and she just does better in the kitchen during the day and with me at night.
Any advice would be great!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I would definitely call the vet.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I've not known spay/neuter surgery to cause a dog to regress in house training. There is such a thing as spay incontinence, but you would not be seeing it this soon and symptoms are usually different. I'd call the vet.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

What does she do when you put her in the crate? If she just barks then you will have to show some tough love and let her bark it out and soon she will learn that barking won't get her out of the crate.


----------



## rwbmke (Jul 26, 2007)

I want to preface this message by saying I'm certainly no expert here as I am a first time dog owner myself. I recently had my 6 month old puggle spayed and a few days later she started peeing in the house and she'd do it within an hour of me taking her out where she also pottied. I tend to by a nervous nelly at times (in fact, I took her back to the vet 2 days after her spay because she was having problems pooping -- everything was fine and the next day she was pooping without a problem), so I figured I'd give this a day or two before calling the vet. She seems to be back to normal now (no accidents in the house for several days) and all I really did was add in one extra potty time in the evenings. So, I'm definitely not discouraging you from contacting your vet, but my pup seems to be doing fine now. Not sure why the spay would have that kind of affect on her, though. Good luck!


----------



## HailisMommy (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, I am taking Haili back to the vet for a checkup tomorrow and am on the phone right now with the vet. I am a "nervous nelly" as well since she is my first puppy. I think I may have to practice some tough love though with the crate training. She is just so spoiled and she knows it and she is taking advantage of me. I think I need to show her that I am the boss because right now she is acting like she is in charge. My boyfriend says to just put her in the crate and go to bed that I don't need to ease her into the crate at night. Would this be OK to do since she is so resisitent to it? She whines but she will sleep in it if she knows I'm not there, so I guess at 6 months she would be OK to just stay in the kitchen alone rather than by my bed? There is so much to learn!!


----------

